# lose half the cave or have a high bed



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

We opted to buy this van, because the previous owner had had the bed at the rear lowered,as it makes it easier for the missus to get in and out and he also put in extra shelving

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/cave...ADYuv1OqFFukLBJo50uStQaFZDArCB7UiwqMYgTglgBeQ


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Daf, your Dropbox links are not working. They say we probably don't belong here and need to join  
Same with the other link you posted earlier.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Grath said:


> Daf, your Dropbox links are not working. They say we probably don't belong here and need to join
> Same with the other link you posted earlier.


Typical,I think I now have something sorted and BAM its all cocked up ,

so I joined Dropbox for no reason and spent 2hrs up loading pics or am I doing or not doing something incorrectly

But thanks for the heads up its much Appreciated


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I use Photobucket shop for photographs

http://photobucket.com/


----------

